# Mail from CO about Security Checks



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello All

How can we know that security check / internal check / external check have been started on our case. Do we get a mail from CO in such cases.

Also I have submitted Form80 in June2012 and the status of Form80 is received. So once Form80 is submitted, after how much duration security check starts.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to add a question to that please, if you don't mind, always good to keep it all on one thread:

Once Form 80 status has changed to "met" - does it mean that security checks are complete on Form 80?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

my friend's online application status was changed to "Further processing commenced" and on the same day his company's HR had a call from Australian high commission New Delhi. So i guess they start the background verification at this stage.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wondersworld said:


> I want to add a question to that please, if you don't mind, always good to keep it all on one thread:
> 
> Once Form 80 status has changed to "met" - does it mean that security checks are complete on Form 80?


If your country flag is correct and you are indeed from South Africa, you do not need to worry about security checks. Worse case scenario, you may be subject to job verification.

Normally, once security checks are complete, the CO will ask for PCC and medical and that's typically a good indication that the checks came back fine and you are on your way to getting your visa.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> If your country flag is correct and you are indeed from South Africa, you do not need to worry about security checks. Worse case scenario, you may be subject to job verification.
> 
> Normally, once security checks are complete, the CO will ask for PCC and medical and that's typically a good indication that the checks came back fine and you are on your way to getting your visa.


Hi Maz My question stil remains 

How can we know that security check / internal check / external check have been started on our case. Do we get a mail from CO in such cases.

Also I have submitted Form80 in June2012 and the status of Form80 is received. So once Form80 is submitted, after how much duration security check starts.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> If your country flag is correct and you are indeed from South Africa, you do not need to worry about security checks. Worse case scenario, you may be subject to job verification.
> 
> Normally, once security checks are complete, the CO will ask for PCC and medical and that's typically a good indication that the checks came back fine and you are on your way to getting your visa.


Thanks Maz. Yes, it is correct - originally from SA, application gone in on my British Passport though, my husband however is from Brazil, on Brazilian passport. Any thoughts on that?

(sorry to OP, didn't mean to hijack your thread, please can someone come along soon with some answers?)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mimran said:


> Hi Maz My question stil remains
> 
> How can we know that security check / internal check / external check have been started on our case. Do we get a mail from CO in such cases.
> 
> Also I have submitted Form80 in June2012 and the status of Form80 is received. So once Form80 is submitted, after how much duration security check starts.


I think that it's better that someone who has been through security checks answers your query. I ignored your question because I actually do not know the answer - I didn't have to undergo security checks, though I'm sure that if you ask your CO, they will tell you if they have referred your application for external checks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wondersworld said:


> Thanks Maz. Yes, it is correct - originally from SA, application gone in on my British Passport though, my husband however is from Brazil, on Brazilian passport. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> (sorry to OP, didn't mean to hijack your thread, please can someone come along soon with some answers?)


I've never heard of anyone from Brazil undergoing security checks, so on that basis, it is unlikely that your husband will undergo security checks. It is typically Pakistanis and citizens of a few other high risk countries who typically undergo security checks.


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

i have the same question ......


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

hi

you will receive an email from the CO stating that they have received the documents that they need for the time being and now we've to wait for external securIty checks that wIll take at least somewhere between 9-12 months

hth


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

My CO did mention that they received Form80, but did not mention anything about any sort of security checks. So it seems that I have to explicitly ask CO or may be DIAC whether my case have been referred to security checks or not. Whats is your suggestion in this matter ?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

djmalik said:


> hi
> 
> you will receive an email from the CO stating that they have received the documents that they need for the time being and now we've to wait for external securIty checks that wIll take at least somewhere between 9-12 months
> 
> hth


No you wont. The CO will only email you when something is needed. They will not update you step by step. However if you query them then they will use terms like "routine checks" as oblique references.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> If your country flag is correct and you are indeed from South Africa, you do not need to worry about security checks. Worse case scenario, you may be subject to job verification.
> 
> Normally, once security checks are complete, the CO will ask for PCC and medical and that's typically a good indication that the checks came back fine and you are on your way to getting your visa.



My 175 got converted to 176 on 29th June 2012, CO contacted me on 10th July 2012 and asked for meds, PCC, Form 80 and pay slips and exp letters from the latest employer(It's been 3 years since I lodged my 175, I changed my job in 2011 and DIAC knows about this but I have never submitted the supporting documentslike payslips, offer letter, exp letter), after that there is no response from the CO. As the CO asked for Meds, form80 and pcc, do you think the CO and the verification team has verified my work exp and all other details??


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

twister292 said:


> No you wont. The CO will only email you when something is needed. They will not update you step by step. However if you query them then they will use terms like "routine checks" as oblique references.


Any tips on how to ask status from CO without irritating him. Also how often we should contact CO for status or should we wait patiently from CO for any updates


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Reddykandy said:


> My 175 got converted to 176 on 29th June 2012, CO contacted me on 10th July 2012 and asked for meds, PCC, Form 80 and pay slips and exp letters from the latest employer(It's been 3 years since I lodged my 175, I changed my job in 2011 and DIAC knows about this but I have never submitted the supporting documentslike payslips, offer letter, exp letter), after that there is no response from the CO. As the CO asked for Meds, form80 and pcc, do you think the CO and the verification team has verified my work exp and all other details??


You would not need to submit evidence of a job that you started after you applied for your visa as that experience does not count in any case. The CO only considers your experience up to the day that you submitted your application.

Your CO would have gone through all your documentation already but it is not unheard of for job verification to be done even after a request for PCC and medical. It is up to the CO to decide if and when job verifications are conducted.

This is completely out of your hands, so the best thing you can do is to comply with the CO's request and then to just sit back and wait to hear from your CO again.


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi Maz My question stil remains
> 
> How can we know that security check / internal check / external check have been started on our case. Do we get a mail from CO in such cases.
> 
> Also I have submitted Form80 in June2012 and the status of Form80 is received. So once Form80 is submitted, after how much duration security check starts.


Hi Mimran,
I have a slight confusion about form 80. Can you please tell of whether form 80 and form 1221 is required for online application? As its not specified in the online check list, but it has been stated in the online application confirmation email.
Thanks


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi visonseeker, I did online application and I was sent an email to upload form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife. So yes, they may be required - your CO will also request them from you if you have not uploaded already.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

visionseeker said:


> Hi Mimran,
> I have a slight confusion about form 80. Can you please tell of whether form 80 and form 1221 is required for online application? As its not specified in the online check list, but it has been stated in the online application confirmation email.
> Thanks


Hi

Online confirmation mail is generic which everyone receives requiring to submit 1221 and 80. But you are required only to submit those documents which appear on your checklist. Initially Form80 was to appearing on my online checklist, but one CO was allocated it appeared in my checklist. So you can frontload Form80 without CO asking for it or can wait for CO.


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
Please update me with this?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

xubeynalym said:


> I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
> Please update me with this?



hmm may be as i have seen my friends (Indians) who had a the whole process that is state from Further processing (that is when the security checks takes place.... ) to Visa grant taking hardly 7 to 8 days. ( this is the time frame of 3 of my friends)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

xubeynalym said:


> I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
> Please update me with this?


Security checks are conducted for citizens of countries who are classed as posing a serious security risk. Pakistan is one such country that is included on the list.

I have heard of security checks being conducted for Indian citizens who are from certain parts of India though it's anyone's guess which countries and areas are on that list. I guess Pakistan stands out simply because we have a lot of Pakistani forum members who post their experience.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

visionseeker said:


> Hi Mimran,
> I have a slight confusion about form 80. Can you please tell of whether form 80 and form 1221 is required for online application? As its not specified in the online check list, but it has been stated in the online application confirmation email.
> Thanks


I had same confusion as well, so I never submitted form 80 as it was having almost same information as SRAF (Personal particulars for character assessment - Security Referral Application Form). But as soon as I got the case officer he asked me for Form 80. 

So be ready with form to save time as it's time consuming form being of print>Fill (pen)> Scan>PDF>attach....wooffffffff


----------



## visionseeker (May 19, 2012)

Pencil said:


> I had same confusion as well, so I never submitted form 80 as it was having almost same information as SRAF (Personal particulars for character assessment - Security Referral Application Form). But as soon as I got the case officer he asked me for Form 80.
> 
> So be ready with form to save time as it's time consuming form being of print>Fill (pen)> Scan>PDF>attach....wooffffffff


Dear M.Imran,
Thanks for all the support. Actually, i have already front loaded my form 80. I guess that's the reason for which the Co, did not ask me to submit the above mentioned form.
Best Regards,
Ahmad


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.

1) Do I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 for both, Primary (myself) and Secondary (wife) applicants?

2) Evidences which I have already submitted at time of lodgment, do I need to resend it with Form 80 and 1221, or just the ones which were not sent initially?

3) My parents migrated from India to Pakistan without proper documentations. They do have all the necessary documents from their current country, Pakistan but don’t have any documents from their country of origin. We also don’t have evidence to show my mother’s name before her marriage. What shall I do in this case? Do we have to give the info/details of our Parents or evidence is also a mandatory requirement?

4) My wife’s name in her birth certificate is written wrongly and I submitted that at time of lodgment. Now her name in all the documents and evidences is not matching with her birth-certificate. What shall I do?

5) Generally, what evidences shall I provide to my case-officer so that his job on my case becomes easier? I have submitted following so far
Primary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Work & Education letters, ACS letter, IELTS, PP Photographs
Secondary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, PP Photographs

Your reply to my above-mentioned FIVE questions will be of great support.

Thanks 

xubeynalym


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Question 1 & 2 are the easiest - I am have no experience in the others.
Basically, you should immediately fill forms 80 and 1221 for yourself and your secondary applicant and upload without any further delays.

The security checks can take a lengthy period of time so the earlier the better. Note that even if you had given this information at the time of your lodging of the application, the forms are more comprehensive and in any case are mandatory once the CO asks for them.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.
> 
> ...


For 3, 4 and 5-
3) Documents pertaining to parents (other than what is mentioned in your passport) is not required if they are not migrating with you. Therefore, mother's maiden name is not relevant.

4) Submit wife passport as proof of name/date of birth. Separate birth certificate is not mandatory.

5) Only passport is required (not CNID/Birth certificates). Other docs mentioned are OK

Good Luck
Cheers!


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

I am also in same boat MImran.. Dont know where my application stands after Form 80 has been marked as "received"..


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.
> 
> ...


Congrats xubeynalym.

1. Form 80 for Yourself only and Form 1221 For your wife only. 
2. Don't resend information. If required CO will ask you. 
3. Birth Certificate from NADRA would serve the purpose however no where evidence of "Name before marriage" is asked
4. You should had take care at the time of lodgement that she is know by other spellings. Form 1221 will have similar information as well. 
5. Salary Slips, experience letter, bank statements, salary raise, promotion letter, taxation returns.


----------



## Pencil (May 6, 2012)

bukhari said:


> I am also in same boat MImran.. Dont know where my application stands after Form 80 has been marked as "received"..


Cases of Pakistanis are taking a bit long. Have a look at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


Have longanimity


----------

